# Wo speichert Thunderbird portable die e-mails und das Profil ab?



## Sundriver (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, in welchen Ordner Thunderbird portable das Profil und die e-mails abspeichert?


Gruß

sundriver


----------



## fiumpf (19. Oktober 2008)

Also bei der Portable-Version weiß ich es nicht, das normale Thunderbird speichert unter:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\Anwendungsdaten\Thunderbird\Profiles


----------



## Sundriver (19. Oktober 2008)

fiumpf am 19.10.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der Portable-Version weiß ich es nicht, das normale Thunderbird speichert unter:
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\Anwendungsdaten\Thunderbird\Profiles



Ich suche den Pfad den Thunderbird portable benutzt.


Gruß

sundriver


----------



## fiumpf (19. Oktober 2008)

Sundriver am 19.10.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche den Pfad den Thunderbird portable benutzt.


Falls du keine Hilfe findest:
Verfasse eine eMail und füge als Anhang eine große Datei, so 500MB bis 1 GB hinzu. Speichere sie als Entwurf.
Dann schaust du einfach welcher Ordner auf C: (eigene Dateien, Anwendungsdaten, Programme, ...) ungewöhnlich größer geworden ist.

Ist jetzt nur mal ne Vermutung, müsste aber klappen.


----------

